# Microfoods for betta fry



## Shepherdgrrrl (Nov 17, 2008)

I see all you guys breeding your bettas, and you seem to have alot of help with that, if you need help with micro food, thats me. If you have fry your gonna need it. Shep


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

fitrst bite in a micro food used to the tiniest fry..... or you could try some java moss, that would have live micro organ. living in the dense leaves.


----------

